# Girl in India weds dog to break 'evil spell'



## techno_junkie (Feb 20, 2006)

nine-year-old tribal girl in eastern India has married a stray dog as part of a ritual to ward off an "evil spell" on her, Indian newspapers have reported. 

*newsimg.bbc.co.uk/media/images/39183000/jpg/_39183870_girl_dog_afp300.jpg


The girl promised to "take care of the dog"

The girl, Karnamoni Handsa, had to be married quickly because she had a tooth rooted to her upper gum, which is considered a bad omen by her Santhal tribe in the remote village of Khanyhan, about 60 kilometres (37 miles) from Calcutta.

"Members of the village jury asked us to get her married to a dog or to face the bad omen," the girl's father was quoted as saying by the AFP news agency.

The tribe elders said the marriage would not affect the girl's life, and that she would be free to marry again later and did not need to divorce the dog.

"It will not spoil her future. We will marry her off to eligible bachelor when she grows up," the girl's mother told AFP.

'No regret'

The wedding - which took place on 11 June - was attended by more than 100 guests, who danced to the beating of drums and drank home-made liquor.

"I have no regret in marrying the dog Bacchan. I am fond of the dog who moves around our locality," the girl told the AFP.

"Bacchan is a stray dog who survives on left-overs. I will take care of the dog," she added.

Indian newspapers reported that local police officials had ordered an inquiry into the incident.

The Santhals - most of whom are sharecroppers - are a large tribe living in the states of West Bengal and neighbouring Bihar and Jharkhand.



```
Source: *news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/south_asia/3004930.stm
```

 disgusting,DUE TO LACK OF EDUCATION


----------



## godsownman (Feb 20, 2006)

```
*news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/south_asia/3004930.stm
```

My God what must they have thought when they uploaded it.

Crappy people and their rituals


----------



## khin007 (Feb 20, 2006)

Oh! my god i cant believe this.. Is this kind of things really happen in India??????????/


----------



## RCuber (Feb 21, 2006)

Sensex crossing 10000 mark!!!
More tech parks in line !!!!
Software market Booming !!!

Girl maries DOG!!!!!!! 

God save india*us.i1.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/mesg/emoticons7/63.gif


----------



## siriusb (Feb 21, 2006)

Must...resist...joke about...b*tch...

Other than that, there are more shocking customs about in the uneducated parts of all countries.


----------



## sujithtom (Feb 21, 2006)

Well I read it last year in The Week. Its really disgusting..


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Feb 21, 2006)

Really disgusting.


----------



## Desmond (Feb 21, 2006)

I've got mixed feelings towards this news:


----------



## Captain Crime (Feb 21, 2006)

This is very bad man.
I mean wat was they thinking??
It puts Indian to shame.

Lack of*smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_13_3.gifis the main reason.

Very shameful.


----------



## sujithtom (Feb 22, 2006)

Captain Crime where are u getting those cool emoticons??? Plz share the source..


----------



## khin007 (Feb 22, 2006)

i think its from *smileys.smileycentral.com/ .. from the imge location  



			
				sujithtom said:
			
		

> Captain Crime where are u getting those cool emoticons??? Plz share the source..


----------



## Orange Juice (Feb 22, 2006)

Betchara Kutta

Abhi se hi shadi ho gayi!!!   
pity on him.
She not try to take advantage of kutta........like saying him to do household work like
Bartan dhona........Kapre Dhona etc.


----------



## mohit (Feb 22, 2006)

This is INSANE man .. feeling disgusted.


----------



## sujithtom (Feb 23, 2006)

Well was there any actions against it???


----------



## me (Feb 23, 2006)

n thy say india is progressing


----------



## sujithtom (Feb 24, 2006)

Yeah India Shining crap.


----------



## Captain Crime (Feb 24, 2006)

You cant blame India or Govt for that.
Its just blind faith.


----------



## imported_sr_ultimate (Feb 24, 2006)

Argh ! That Lucky Dog


----------



## sujithtom (Feb 25, 2006)

Hmmm u got a point Captain Crime but its the goverment's duty to remove such blind faiths and according to The Week it was a swami like person (not sure wat position) who said tht this must be done. Well he should be jailed.....


----------



## anandk (Feb 26, 2006)

poor doggy...he had no say in the matter did he !?


----------



## Captain Crime (Feb 26, 2006)

Orange Juice said:
			
		

> Betchara Kutta
> 
> Abhi se hi shadi ho gayi!!!
> pity on him.
> ...





			
				sr_ultimate said:
			
		

> Argh ! That Lucky Dog





			
				anandk said:
			
		

> poor doggy...he had no say in the matter did he !?



Are u all ppl crazy............
what are u writing
Dont treat it as a joke


----------



## shashanktyagi1 (Feb 26, 2006)

well u ppl r all saying disgusting and sort but tell me how many of u pay quite a sum to temples and and places where ultimately the money is hogged up by priests. why dont u give it to some beggar. at least he will get one days meal. u also do it in bhakti. they also did. its just thier form wasnt up to our standards.  i am not justifying their stupidity but am telling that we r just as bad. they did something which isnt common hence being criticised here.


----------



## sujithtom (Feb 26, 2006)

@anandk: Do you think the girl had a say on the matter?

@shashanktyagi1: I agree with it.


----------



## escape7 (Feb 27, 2006)

The govt should do something about illiteracy, this all is stupid and should not happen.



			
				charangk said:
			
		

> Sensex crossing 10000 mark!!!
> More tech parks in line !!!!
> Software market Booming !!!
> 
> ...



 :roll:


----------



## Desmond (Aug 7, 2006)

Captain Crime said:
			
		

> You cant blame India or Govt for that.
> Its just blind faith.



Yeah, and what is the Govt. doing to curb blind faith?


----------



## sysfilez (Aug 8, 2006)

we have gay mariages
we have lesbian marriages
now wat do we call this?


----------



## sude (Aug 9, 2006)

hey pals really disgusting... and by the way this case is nothing we have some very maddening, mind boggling incidents from india... 

i dont know what to comment on this article...
simply out of this world... yet happened in this world...

poor uneducated people...

DONT U THINK WE SHOULD DO SOMETHING REGARDING SUCH INCIDENTS SO THAT SUCH INCIDENTS DOESNOT HAPPEN AGAIN???
i think we should do something...

-SUDE


----------



## sysfilez (Aug 10, 2006)

unfortunately we cant do anything..the belief they have is rock solid..


----------



## shaunak (Aug 11, 2006)

hope no one tells Meneka Gandhi or she may file a case against the girl for harassing the dog!


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 11, 2006)

We've had marriages of donkeys and frogs for rain and the sort but a cross one wasnt really expected here


----------



## led_shankar (Aug 13, 2006)

India Shining my ass.

But I'm seriously shocked by you people. Joking about it like that. You're as responsible as the government. Shame on you.


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Aug 13, 2006)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> We've had marriages of donkeys and frogs for rain and the sort but a cross one wasnt really expected here



well you forgot the marriage of a man with a tree


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 13, 2006)

Haha poor him and his'


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Aug 13, 2006)

n what bout the tree , you cruel man , call the chipko people .


----------



## Vidur Khurana (Aug 13, 2006)

seriously speaking somethin needs to be done about this crap. i cant imagine what might be the state of the dog and we call our selves superior to them. this blind faith is surely goin to kill india one day, i just cannt understand why we come out of this phase untill which we will not progress.


----------



## sude (Aug 17, 2006)

but sisfilez a rock can be broke down by many ways...

there must be some "rocksolid" way...

-SUDE


----------



## TechGuru#1 (Aug 18, 2006)

THIS "THREAD" *ROCKS*


----------

